# Free Fox



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Fox shot 10/16 if anyone needs it for whatever. I live in Spanish Fork. Sorry, the fox has been claimed.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a decent looking red. Nice shot too. Is it this years pup? I would imagine anyone wanting blood tracking training or certs would want it.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, I think it is a spring pup male.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like it can you freeze it and I'll come get it this weekend I live in springville and will use it for dog training


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry it is gone.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay thanks for the offer I appreciate it


----------

